# Toilet Paper



## fesuvious (Jun 9, 2008)

Thought this might be the best plac to ask....

With the black tank system that RV's have, is there a particular type of toilet paper that works best?

Is there one that breaks down quickly? Or is there certain types / brands its best not to use?

Thanks


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi fesuvious

Any toilet paper that passes This Toilet Paper Test << is Ok in a cassette so will also be good for an RV Black Tank.

also have a read of this thread <<< for other ideas :lol:

Mike


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I used the "special" toilet paper for a while until I ran out and ended up using the normal stuff, theres no difference if you ask me, nothing thats worth the extra money anyway!

Zoe


----------



## Busty (Apr 3, 2008)

I always use the kitchen roll. Every three empties i put the power washer down the loo when full and set it going 3mins. Then empty at same time it keeps everything fresh and also the gauges show empty correctly.

Busty


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Busty said:


> I always use the kitchen roll. Busty


Is that hygienic? :lol: :lol:

Mike


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Generally the cheapest paper is almost the same as the special types. It breaks down very easily which is what you are looking for.

Personally I would not use kitchen roll as it is designed for strength! But if it is working for you then no worries.

Regards

Chris


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi fesuvious

As already indicated in this thread. Do not waste your money on "special" toilet paper. Bog standard loo paper works fine - we have used it for all our trips with no worries at all.

Cheers

David (Spindrifter)


----------



## Busty (Apr 3, 2008)

I buy the cheapest kitchen roll and it does seem to be designed for strength which is why i use it on my little botty. T

hen when wet it does seem to break up no problem especially with the power washer down the loo. Mind you everything seems to be macerated by the power washer (everything) and everything smells sweet.



Busty


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

spindrifter said:


> Bog standard loo paper works fine -


Hi spindrifter

:lol: I suppose it would :lol:


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi spykal 

You got it!

Cheers

David (Spindrifter)


----------



## Busty (Apr 3, 2008)

spykal said:


> Busty said:
> 
> 
> > I always use the kitchen roll. Busty
> ...


Oh you men. Dont you understand i take the roll to the loo :wink: :?


----------

